
MagNet: High-Level Deep Learning API, Wrapped Around PyTorch - aniketroy
https://github.com/MagNet-DL/magnet
======
svaisakh
Thanks, OP.

I'm Vaisakh, the creator of MagNet.

I've found that MagNet has greatly reduced my codebase and increased my
productivity.

I’m really excited to see how this framework will enable developers to create
better Deep Learning projects, and discover new possibilities.

Really appreciate if you guys could take a look at it and tell me what you
think.

